# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Отчеты сервиса лечения VirusInfo  >  Загрузка ЦП 100 процентов при бездействии (заявка №24997)

## CyberHelper

Пользователь обратился в сервис 911, указав на следующие проблемы в работе его компьютера:
Загрузка ЦП 100 процентов при бездействии компьютера
Дата обращения: 08.07.2010 16:29:06
Номер заявки: 24997

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

*08.07.2010 18:00:16* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *E:\WINDOWS\system32\trfsbda.exe* - Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ciwv
 размер: 61952 байт дата файла: 07.07.2010 22:26:06 версия: "1.0.1961.0" копирайты: "@MyCopyright" детект других антивирусов: BitDefender: Зловред Gen:[email protected] *E:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\dtscsi.sys* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 223128 байт дата файла: 06.07.2010 19:31:00 версия: "4.00.0.0 built by: WinDDK" копирайты: "Copyright (C) 2000-2005" *E:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 664064 байт дата файла: 06.07.2010 19:25:18 версия: "1.21.0.0 built by: WinDDK" копирайты: "Copyright (C) 2004-2005" *E:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\SPTD8525.SYS* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 96256 байт дата файла: 06.07.2010 19:25:18 версия: "5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)" копирайты: "© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved."

----------


## CyberHelper

09.07.2010 22:26:10 лечение успешно завершено

----------

